# Developmental Editing for Indies



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

*2020 is full. One or two slots set aside for regulars. Inquire if interested.*

*Developmental Beta Read:* $8 per 1,000 words (Most popular service.)
Includes heavy developmental editing, some line edits, feedback on the plot and characters, comments throughout your manuscript, and a 2-4 page editorial letter. A Dev Beta is equivalent to 1/3 of a full Developmental Edit. Average read is 5-10 days. $50 minimum

*Full Dev Edit:* $17 per 1,000 words.
A Full Developmental Edit is the equivalent of two or three Dev Beta Reads. 
This process varies. While my main focus is Developmental Editing, new writers should expect more line-level edits, style edits, and changes to dialog and pacing. More experienced writers who send cleaner drafts will get something closer to a traditional Developmental Edit with more detailed editorial letters and more in-depth notes on scenes. $100 minimum

---

*How it works:*
I'm big on actionable critique. I don't tell you that something is bad, we figure out why it isn't working and where to fix it. Maybe the pacing doesn't match the tone, narrative focus is in the wrong place, no motivation, stilted dialog, a million little variables. We don't scrap the chapter. We make it work. I get really into my authors' books. I follow their releases and cheer them on.

---

*About Me*
I've been editing for other authors since college a decade ago (and in workshops long before that). A friend in publishing was sending novels for me to work on. (At the time I lived on a leaky sailboat in the Gulf of Mexico and got around by bicycle.) That lasted a few years, then I was a professional artist, a wildlife researcher for a couple of summers, and wrote and published my own books. After that I was living in the Keys, where the snorkeling is fantastic. I had a real job, a dry-land apartment, and a lovely fiancee who doesn't mind me spending all my time playing with words. Now we're moving to the North Atlantic, to another coastal town. I'm active in the writing scene again. I go to conferences, chat with my clients/friends about upcoming projects and publish little books of my own from time to time.

I've been editing full time for over three years now. I left my day job at the beginning of 2019 and I have all of you to thank for it.
My website is a tad out of date but there is a contact form on there as well as links to my own books and my art business. http://www.dustinporta.com/editing.html

You can also post here if you're interested, or pm me on kboards.

*
---*

Tags: dustin porta, editor, manuacript critique, beta reader, editing, alpha reader


Basic Services: Temporarily Open
I reopen these when I have gaps to fill in the schedule.

*Proofreading* $2.50 per 1000 words
I'll catch typos, mistakes, and sentence fragments. I'll point out awkward language and give very basic plot feedback. $40 minimum

*Beta Reading* $2.50 per 1000 words
Includes notes at the end of every chapter. I will find what is and is not working with plot, character, and setting. Includes a 1-2 page writeup at the end. $40 minimum

---


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Friday! 

I've edited the original post, so go read that!

I hope to work with some cool folks. 
I should mention: I've been doing a lot of worldbuilding lately. So if you've got something in the early stages and want a sounding board, that would be fun.

For the time being, I want to keep it free. That means I'll be doing a lot of free work and hopefully I do it well enough that clients come here and say a few nice words.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

*bumping*

I've tweaked the original message to emphasize that I REALLY like to edit fantasy.

So send what you've got, and I'll do a free edit for you! 
If it's not a great fit, I'll still do a beta read and give some feedback.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

blerg et al. said:


> Hey everyone! Long time lurker, occasional poster.
> 
> I'm doing free beta reading and free developmental edits, to get my name out and rebuild my editing skills.
> 
> ...


How about one chapter of epic fantasy? I just added a new prologue to add a little excitement to my story. I'm looking for good editors for upcoming books three and four in the near future. 1800 words opening scene. Just looking to keep the sentences flowing smoothly and any errors in the text. = )


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Herefortheride said:


> How about one chapter of epic fantasy? I just added a new prologue to add a little excitement to my story. I'm looking for good editors for upcoming books three and four in the near future. 1800 words opening scene. Just looking to keep the sentences flowing smoothly and any errors in the text. = )


Absolutely.
I'm booked through next week, but after that, I should have plenty of time.

Messaging you now.


----------



## willow163 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi! I have a fantasy book that needs another beta and to be edited. I'm not quite sure it would be your style, it's "low fantasy", first person POV, and the MC is female. If you think you'd be interested or had the time though, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Schedule is starting to fill up.

I have availability in september. Definitely open slots for beta/alpha reading. Full edit, depends on how quickly I finish the current manuscript.

Services are still free, at least for another month while I'm getting back in the swing of things.

Still prefer fantasy.
Some hard science fiction would be fun to read also. Any takers?


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a fantasy story that's at 88k and not quite done (3 chapters left-ish) if you are still interested.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Booking for the new year. Updated original post with the details


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Goodness, blerg et al., looks like we never welcomed you as a vendor! Apologies! Here's our boilerplate ...

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe.

Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages, found here: http://www.kboards.com/yp/. The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.

In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again when you want to post. You may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (as I'm doing with this post), you may reply to them, but otherwise you must wait seven days. Any pattern of posting designed to artificially bump your thread to the top of the forum is prohibited. Please note that very short or (one- or two-word) posts with no meaningful information are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Lastly, your posts and images will need to meet our "forum decorum" guidelines, which is the case for every member.

You may find that members ask searching questions -- about how your service works, for example, or what they will get for their money, or whether your service adheres to Amazon's terms of service. Such "vetting" is a common here.

Note that members are allowed to provide civil and honest feedback about your service in this thread. This feedback may include criticisms as well as kudos. You may respond to criticism in a civil manner, but name-calling, badgering, accusations of lying, and other breaches of forum decorum can lead to loss of vendor posting privileges.

Any and all disputes between you and your clients should be handled off-site.

Thanks,
Becca
KBoards Moderator

_(Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service.)_


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Becca,
I was wondering when you'd catch me.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Just got beta-reading feedback for my soon to release third book and was pleasantly surprised at the depth and useful tips I received. Well worth the price.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I have some openings this month. Time for free beta reads.

There were so many submissions last time, I could only read a handful. But those went on to hire me for more so I must be doing something right.

Read below to learn how my beta reads work(disregard pricing of course). PM me a short description of your book and I will tell you where to send it.

(Will read anything but preference given to scifi and fantasy. I won't get around to everyone, but I'll do my best. If I missed you last time, I blame the hurricane, send it again. )


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Closing submissions for free beta reads in Jan. Thanks guys. Will start on these today. Might open for a few more in Feb. 

(And a reminder. If you submitted a free beta read last year, around hurricane season, and I didn't get to it: Send me a new draft and I'll fit you in. I have lot more time now that we're not running from hurricane Irma and shoveling debris.)


----------



## horsewisevt (Apr 2, 2011)

heya- how are you with epic tantasy and character driven series? I am currently working on book four of a long series and my ongoing developmental support person isn't really available.  ideally i'd like someone who will follow the series and knows it well enough that I am not in need of "bringing someone up to speed" etc...

I do have a line editor/cleanup person... and am fine with keeping that second set of eyes... if that makes any difference

Teri


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

horsewisevt said:


> heya- how are you with epic tantasy and character driven series? I am currently working on book four of a long series and my ongoing developmental support person isn't really available. ideally i'd like someone who will follow the series and knows it well enough that I am not in need of "bringing someone up to speed" etc...
> 
> I do have a line editor/cleanup person... and am fine with keeping that second set of eyes... if that makes any difference
> 
> Teri


Epic fantasy is my genre. Love to work with it. Grew up reading the Dragonlance books, Narnia, Earthsea. Recently I'm catching up on Wheel of Time, Mistborn, and some urban fantasy on the side. Also Garrett B. Robinson's Nightblade books and Lindsay Burokar's Emperor's Edge, to make sure I'm reading popular self-published fantasy.

When I think of "character driven" I think of those new indie authors like Robinson and Burokar, where you really get inside the character's head. Urban fantasy is even better at being character driven. Old school fantasy has great characters, but they always take a backseat to fate, destiny, and big epic plot stuff.

I read both.

I'd be happy to look at your books to get a feel for your writing style. And we can chat about what style of edit you are looking for. I'll pm you my email and you can send some words my way.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Free beta reads have been going much better than expected.

Most people go on to hire me for the next book. Which is encouraging.

It might have something to do with the fact that my beta reads are closer to a manuscript evaluation. I make notes on most every page. I mark spelling errors and awkward language. I try and offer a fix when there is a particularly awkward sentence. And I always write at least two pages, single spaced, in an editorial letter to the author.

The more familiar I become with this new hybrid process, the more I like it, and the faster I get. I imagine, very soon, I'll be only beta-reading and nothing else. I get to work with twice as many authors and read twice as many books. 

So send me more books to free beta read. I have one opening next week, and one at the end of Feb.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Is this beta service possible with a series? I would be interested in a paid beta reader for a 2nd and 3rd book that I'm working on in a series, but the 1st book has been heavily edited and beta'd. In that kind of situation, how do you prefer to handle the 2nd book? Send the first and count that in the beta reading cost?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Rex Jameson said:


> Is this beta service possible with a series? I would be interested in a paid beta reader for a 2nd and 3rd book that I'm working on in a series, but the 1st book has been heavily edited and beta'd. In that kind of situation, how do you prefer to handle the 2nd book? Send the first and count that in the beta reading cost?


I've done it a few times and have found that people who write series make for good repeat customers.

If the books aren't too long, and if you're paying for me to read the sequel, I'm happy to read the first one and get caught up on the series, for no extra charge.
And if you send me #1 as a .dor or .odt I can make a few comments along the way.


----------



## Vale (Jul 19, 2017)

I just wanted to take a moment to chime in. When Dustin was offering a few limited slots for beta reads I happened to get the slot and he went through one of my books.  My experiences were all positive. The turn around time was reasonable, even fast. I've had a few others look through the book, and he found their problems and more. What's more, his input made it easy to fix the problems. Sometimes with a beta reader (especially a friend/family/pet cat), while they know they have a problem, they aren't sure exactly where the problem started and why they feel the way they do. So even where Dustin found problems I was aware of, it was much easier to fix them.

And he found a lot of problems other people hadn't found, but which resonated with me. They were things I wanted to fix. He even had useful cover input.

I went into this wondering about the experience and how useful it would be. Curiosity was enough for me to put my hat into the ring to see what his beta reads were like, and I was convinced of the value. I plan to use him for the second book in the series and look forward to what he has to say. My spouse/friends/cat are enough to get my book to a good place, and Dustin's beta read is enough to get the story to where I want it for publication.

If anyone has any questions about my experience with Dustin, feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Is free beta still open? I've got a partly-illustrated sci-fi WIP here, but it's long. (120K+) I understand if it's not possible to do.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Vale said:


> I plan to use him for the second book in the series and look forward to what he has to say. My spouse/friends/cat are enough to get my book to a good place, and Dustin's beta read is enough to get the story to where I want it for publication.


Thanks Vale. I wasn't expecting this, but I really appreciate it. 
I also have a cat who reads, at least that's what I assume he's doing when he sits on the keyboard. 
I will say your draft was especially tidy. Most people would still need a proofreader after me. 
Some editor friends have suggested I call it a manuscript critique instead. But whatever it's called I enjoy it.



Kal241 said:


> Is free beta still open? I've got a partly-illustrated sci-fi WIP here, but it's long. (120K+) I understand if it's not possible to do.


Hi Kal241, schedule is filling up... but you're a familiar face on here. And I'm writing an illustrated novel myself (only one per chapter). I can put you down for early march and if I have a good month I'll read it sooner.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

blerg et al. said:


> Hi Kal241, schedule is filling up... but you're a familiar face on here. And I'm writing an illustrated novel myself (only one per chapter). I can put you down for early march and if I have a good month I'll read it sooner.


Sounds good!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 14, 2015)

I managed to score a free slot, woot! Dustin's turnaround was very quick and his beta was thorough and his breath was minty-fresh.

Seriously, he wasn't kidding about his talents. He spotted where I was leaping ahead without proper set-up and where my tangents were confusing him. Best of all, as I mentioned in a thank-you email to him...
_
You're very good with story structure and character logic but what I like best about your beta is the tone. You didn't pull any punches but you were never snotty or condescending. You also never pulled out your credentials and told me that it was your way or the highway. I usually cringe when a beta comes back because I'm sure I'm going to wind up insulted and furious but you were a real treat.
_

He really did make my book better and I'm very grateful. I'm off to make a few changes.

BUT, Dustin, dude, you really have to make that separate webpage for your beta/editing service. I had to do a search for this thread so I could leave a testimonial.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Jessie G. Talbot said:


> He really did make my book better and I'm very grateful. I'm off to make a few changes.
> 
> BUT, Dustin, dude, you really have to make that separate webpage for your beta/editing service. I had to do a search for this thread so I could leave a testimonial.


Lol, yes my website is a travesty and has no links at all to my editing service. I will consider myself on-notice, and will get a real webpage asap. I may have to quote a few lines from your testimonial for said webpage. 

And thanks again, for saying nice things in my thread and for making the extra effort to find it.


----------



## Vanchi (Jan 16, 2017)

Interesting.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes I think "Manuscript Critique" does sound better.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm ahead of schedule. That means I'll have time for a Developmental Beta Read at the end of march... possibly two.

I'd like to give the freebie to someone who writes Epic Fantasy or Science Fiction, who is interested in trying out my service.

Post here with any questions or PM me to request a slot.

---

Tweaked my prices a little. This won't affect current customers, once you hire me I keep you at that rate as long as I can afford to. I might have to raise yours someday, but not soon, and not without plenty of notice.

---

Changed the name of my beta reads to Developmental Beta. I think that name is more in line with the service.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Dustin did a great job beta reading my latest novel. I'm still addressing some of the suggestions, which were substantive and useful, and he was exceedingly responsive.

Worth the money. Would recommend.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Rex Jameson said:


> Dustin did a great job beta reading my latest novel. I'm still addressing some of the suggestions, which were substantive and useful, and he was exceedingly responsive.
> 
> Worth the money. Would recommend.


Thanks Rex,
It was fun working with you.
Really enjoyed your work. Looking forward to the next release.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I have to apologize for changing the title of my post so often. I keep tweaking it to better reflect my interests. But once I hit on something that works I'll keep it the same.

February was a good month. Read six excellent manuscripts and had some good exchanges. I did so much literary editing last year, I had forgotten how much I love fantasy storytelling. So I'm changing my ad just a little to try and attract more great fantasy series.

March is full already, but if I have an especially cool looking book that must be done in march, I can set aside my own novels to work on someone else's. April is still open. If you think you'll be needing work in June/July, better book now. A lot of my clients have new books coming out this summer and I expect those slots to fill up quickly once May rolls around.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Romance isn't a genre Dustin normally reads, but he still managed to give useful  feedback. Several betas have already read my novel, but Dustin caught something none of them did. He pointed out that I inadvertently portrayed something incorrectly. I realized it made my heroine sound judgmental, so I am now changing all instances of that. Thanks for steering me away from that, Dustin. He was also very responsive to my follow-up questions. Thanks!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm still a little torn over which services to advertise.

I like beta reading better, but dev edits are more challenging and better pay. 
My trad pub friend tells me I'm crazy not to do all-in-one dev/line/crit and charge a premium for it. But I don't think that's what people here want.

As a self pub author, which services are you most in need of or have a hard time finding?

---

In other news I'm done booking free beta reads for April.

Still open for paid work in mid April and early May.

---



Vidya said:


> Romance isn't a genre Dustin normally reads, but he still managed to give useful feedback. Several betas have already read my novel, but Dustin caught something none of them did. He pointed out that I inadvertently portrayed something incorrectly. I realized it made my heroine sound judgmental, so I am now changing all instances of that. Thanks for steering me away from that, Dustin. He was also very responsive to my follow-up questions. Thanks!


Thanks Vidya, 
I appreciate the writeup.
Nice to know my comments were appreciated.
I'm not able to be as thorough when I'm working outside of my genre, but I give it my best effort.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll have one coming up but still have some work to do.


----------



## Vidya (Feb 14, 2012)

Blerg et al. said:


> I'm still a little torn over which services to advertise.
> 
> I like beta reading better, but dev edits are more challenging and better pay.
> My trad pub friend tells me I'm crazy not to do all-in-one dev/line/crit and charge a premium for it. But I don't think that's what people here want.
> ...


Why not offer both beta reading/manuscript critique and also dev edits? You could have different prices for both and perhaps a discount for those who choose to do both.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Vidya said:


> Why not offer both beta reading/manuscript critique and also dev edits? You could have different prices for both and perhaps a discount for those who choose to do both.


I offer both, I just promote one more heavily than the other. 
Not sure I'd bundle a Beta and a Dev together because they cover a lot of the same details, but I might bundle a Line edit with one of those.



Herefortheride said:


> I'll have one coming up but still have some work to do.


I might have said this before, but the cover of Blood Cauldron looks great.
Shoot me an email if you want feedback on your book4 outline. I know the plot and characters pretty well by now. Or is it the side novel...either way my summer is not overbooked. Should have plenty of room whenever it is ready for the beta read.


----------



## Kal241 (Jan 11, 2017)

Add me to the list of authors who had great help from Dustin!

It was well worth the wait to see his feedback on my WIP novel. Even though it wasn't his usual brand of sci-fi, he was able to give me some great pointers on what worked and what didn't.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Kal241 said:


> Add me to the list of authors who had great help from Dustin!
> 
> It was well worth the wait to see his feedback on my WIP novel. Even though it wasn't his usual brand of sci-fi, he was able to give me some great pointers on what worked and what didn't.


Thanks Kal for letting me read it, glad it worthwhile for you too.

True it wasn't exactly my genre. I don't have much to say when it comes to the military and thriller elements of a story, but you have plenty of epic worldbuilding and space opera heroics that I can work with, and story is universal.

I would say my strongest genre is fantasy, big epic series with long character arcs because that's what I read the most of. There was a time when I worked almost exclusively with literary fiction, so I'm pretty comfortable with that too.


----------



## Jerry S. (Mar 31, 2014)

If you're still available, I'd like to use you with my first book in my first series (first time author). I should be finished with Book 1 by the end of April.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Jerry S. said:


> If you're still available, I'd like to use you with my first book in my first series (first time author). I should be finished with Book 1 by the end of April.


Awesome! Send me a pm and I'll put you on the calendar.

A Beta Read will work on about any draft.

If it's a Line Edit or a Developmental Edit, the more rounds of self-editing you've done first, the more effective it will be. (We would chat before I schedule either of those, to make sure I'm a good fit and know the genre.)

Good luck regardless.
First books are always a challenge. My first didn't turn out well. I had to take it down twice and rewrite it. Things I learned from my first book: Make sure the first book has a good ending, don't just say to be continued. If you can make it stand alone, even better, then there is less pressure if you decide to switch series or not finish right away. And plan your series meticulously because if you let things get too complicated, it gets very tricky to tie up all the loose ends in book three.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I know a lot of people are finishing books this summer. If you think you'll be ready, sign up now, there's no penalty if you don't finish in time. But it helps me to build my calendar.


April is a busy month. All of my freebie slots are closed for now. And paid slots for april are probably full too.

Still have slots open in May, but with Nebula Conference, not as many as usual.

June I expect a lot of submissions from repeat clients. Book June early if you can.

PS. Thanks everyone for the testimonials. HC, Rex, Kal, Vidya, y'all are awesome! 
Even if you don't hire me again, I am happy to be an occasional sounding board .
I never forget a story. So anytime you have an idea for a sequel and want to run it by someone, I'm already up to speed and I love spoilers.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

I expect I'll need some eyes in May or early June.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Herefortheride said:


> I expect I'll need some eyes in May or early June.


Looking forward to it! 

A lot of people have books coming out this summer. I expect June/July to fill up fast.

Let me know if you want me to set aside a week for you in June.

No obligation of course, you can cancel or reschedule if the book isn't ready by then. (Someday that policy might not be practical, but for now I like it.)


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, I'm blown away by how great you all have been to work with. 
Even more surprised at the repeat business I'm getting from the fast writers of kboards.

A year ago I was still editing for fun. Now I'm close to being full-time.

But scheduling is becoming a problem.  

April is full. May has one slot open. I would encourage anyone able, to book ahead of time. (You don't have to pay ahead of time, and I won't hold you to the date, but if you're reasonably sure what month you'll be finishing your next book, get on the calendar now while I still have openings.) Anyone who books six months ahead of time will lock in the current rate and get a 15% discount.

Any kboards editors want to chime in with their own scheduling best practices? I had considered starting a thread about scheduling but that would have bordered on self-promotion and I didn't want to give the mods a headache on friday the 13th.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Just finished my first pass through the feedback I got from Dustin on my new sci-fi detective novel. I've carried out the 'easy fixes' suggested in the comments he added to my manuscript.
Now I've got the big things to do - character enhancements, plot tweaks, etc. Most of these were detailed in the separate editorial letter he also produced.

The feedback was a perfect mix of being straight about problems and highlighting good bits. Definitely planning on using again!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

archaeoroutes said:


> Just finished my first pass through the feedback I got from Dustin on my new sci-fi detective novel. I've carried out the 'easy fixes' suggested in the comments he added to my manuscript.
> Now I've got the big things to do - character enhancements, plot tweaks, etc. Most of these were detailed in the separate editorial letter he also produced.
> 
> The feedback was a perfect mix of being straight about problems and highlighting good bits. Definitely planning on using again!


Thanks Alasdair,

I think that balance you mentioned is important. I don't believe in the compliment sandwich method, but highlighting the good bits is what makes for an effective read. If I know what an author's strengths are, I can bring those strengths to bear upon any problems that arise. The comment might be something as simple as "lol", but that little chuckle makes a nice reference to point toward if the following chapter needs more levity.

I appreciate the kind words, and I thank you for sending such a clean draft. Being confident in the strength of your prose and your plotting allowed me to focus on higher-level storytelling and hopefully make some meaningful observations there. I actually find MORE to say the LESS mistakes there are. Hope I get to read some more.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Staying busy. May is pretty much full now.

Getting ready for the Nebulas in a few week. Anyone else going? 

I have changed the title of the thread so it isn't exclusive to scifi/fantasy. I've got plenty of great sf/f to work with now so I'm opening my services up to all genres again. Especially interested in reading some Urban Fantasy and Mystery this summer.

Still no freebie slots available. I expect a lull at the beginning of fall, where I will have time to do some more freebies.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

My offer to authors who write in series is still good. Hire me for a dev beta read of your newest book, and I'll get caught up on the rest of the series for free.
(Seems like no big deal but if you've got a lot of books in your series, having someone who is up to speed is crucial.)

No news. Still busy, still booked up until mid June. Won't be doing any free beta reads for a while.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

35% off to anyone who brings me Military Fantasy this month.

For some reason I'm itching to read some. No paranormal or urban, no guns. Nothing modern. Strictly swords and magic, something like Black Company. Though I would consider steampunk.

So bring out your mage-powered artillery, your giant with a bettering ram on his shoulder, your elvish black-ops. Bonus points if your main character is not a front line soldier but some kind of support staff like gnome corps of engineers, or a combat medic cleric, or a battle bard.

Nothing modern plz. I'm into urban fantasy, but not military.

No slots left in May but I'm looking to close out June and start on July/August.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm at the nebula conference! Just caught data guy's presentation. I had a hunch that there was room in the military fantasy market. Lo and behold, the numbers say that's one place where indies are still underrepresented. Well off to watch the awards! Excited, but also tired.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Still thinking about the Nebula conference. What a blast that was. Got to meet some great indies from my favorite groups and podcasts, and some great trad folks. Most fun panel was the talk on Health and Happiness for writers. I say fun but...things got dark. The burnout is real. So is the elevated suicide rate among authors and spinal surgery from bad posture. Take care of yourselves folks, and get a support group. I have an author google hangout that meets every month or so and some fantastic clients who commiserate when stuff gets hard. 

On to business:

I'm booked up for the next few months (If you're one of my regulars don't worry, I've saved a spot for you and your rates haven't changed.) 

I've been doing these beta reads for a year now and am pretty happy with the group of authors I get to work with. From here on out, I will be more selective with which clients I take on, I'll still offer freebies from time to time, but more focused on my favorite genres. 

Discount for Military Fantasy still applies (see bottom of my original post.) Also a discount for people who book four or more months in advance.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Blerg et al. said:


> Still thinking about the Nebula conference. What a blast that was. Got to meet some great indies from my favorite groups and podcasts, and some great trad folks. Most fun panel was the talk on Health and Happiness for writers. I say fun but...things got dark. The burnout is real. So is the elevated suicide rate among authors and spinal surgery from bad posture. Take care of yourselves folks, and get a support group. I have an author google hangout that meets every month or so and some fantastic clients who commiserate when stuff gets hard.
> 
> On to business:
> 
> ...


Dustin provides a ton of value and is very responsive. He considers your goals and writing voice and has given me angles I hadn't noticed before. I have commissioned him to help me with a tricky book this month and am excited for what we can come up with. Highly recommended!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm not sure what Military Fantasy is


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

geronl said:


> I'm not sure what Military Fantasy is


I'd assume it's like the Battle for Gondor.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

C. Gold said:


> I'd assume it's like the Battle for Gondor.


Fought by two armies of naked women with pool noodles?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably should start a new thread to chat about this, but to answer the question:

I know very little but, military fantasy is similar to military scifi. 

Typically the main characters are serving in the military. The books are not always centered around a war or a battle. Rather the war is a backdrop and supply lines, intelligence reports, chain of command are important set pieces. The use of magic can vary. Sometimes mages take the place of artillery unit, other times those who can do magic are the special forces or communications/intelligence officers.

Often the MC is some grunt or unit leader. Personal stories are more important than who wins which battles.

A fantasy book with many battles, but no recognizable military structure is not really military scifi. A book about a fighter who is not enlisted or serving in some professional capacity, is not military scifi. And an epic fantasy about a king leading an army, is probably not military fantasy.

I would like to write a book about a cleric and a battle bard who trounce around just behind the front line staunching wounds, delivering letters from loved ones, and waylaying enemy spies, but if someone else can write it faster, I'd love to read that.

To my knowledge it does not involve large naked groups of women or men with pool noodles, but litrpg might.

This is an "author services" thread,  I don't want to bother the admins so any more q&a can go in a new thread  Pm me a link if you start one.


----------



## C. Gold (Jun 12, 2017)

Brandon Sanderson's _The Way of Kings_, then. One of the guys starts off as a slave pushing ladders over chasms so the troops can go over. His POV was all about his ideas to help his ladder team survive, his advances, and the consequences that had on the army overall. It delved a lot into the strategy used to try and take over this chasm riddled area. Another POV is about a dude at the top end who has all the fancy equipment and what all was going on at that level. Squabbles between commanders, betrayal, trouble with the enemy, and issues with the the environment.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

geronl said:


> I'm not sure what Military Fantasy is


www.josephmalik.com

My books are portal fantasy centering on an order of knights tasked with training soldiers in distant keeps but who function clandestinely to root out spies and reveal plots against the crown.

They're actually technothrillers, with plot points centering on technical details, but some of those key details are arcane concepts of espionage and military tradecraft.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

Blerg et al. said:


> A fantasy book with many battles, but no recognizable military structure is not really military scifi. A book about a fighter who is not enlisted or serving in some professional capacity, is not military scifi. And an epic fantasy about a king leading an army, is probably not military fantasy.


Also, this.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Joseph Malik said:


> Also, this.


Lol, I'm just noticing that I used the words sci-fi and fantasy interchangeably. Well you get my meaning.

Yours would definitely fall under the definition. Aren't you the author who has fans that that think the portal world is real?

Sounds like a cool concept, especially the training/intrigue angle...didn't realize it was part techno thriller. If you decide you need a beta reader, it's military fantasy discount plus I'll read early books to get up to speed with a seseries.


----------



## Joseph Malik (Jul 12, 2016)

Blerg et al. said:


> Yours would definitely fall under the definition. Aren't you the author who has fans that that think the portal world is real?
> 
> Sounds like a cool concept, especially the training/intrigue angle...didn't realize it was part techno thriller. If you decide you need a beta reader, it's military fantasy discount plus I'll read early books to get up to speed with a series.


Thanks. I am that author, and I dropped a couple of Easter eggs into Book II specifically for those same readers just to blow their minds. Because I'm already going to hell anyway.

And I appreciate the offer, but my beta reads are done and the ARCs are out. I may hit you up for Book III in a year or so.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

July is full.

August is about half. September is looking busy too.

In addition to my day job, and my editing, and writing my own books, I am also a painter. I sell art in galleries and art markets. Lately that has picked up and I've had to cut back on the number of edits I do each month. So book them while you can because they're filling up fast.

I'd like to scale back the dayjob and open up more time for editing, but that's a little while off yet.


----------



## Sarah Shaw (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you work with historical fiction at all?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Sarah Shaw said:


> Do you work with historical fiction at all?


I've worked on historical romance, and I'm a big history buff, so I think it would be a good fit. Bonus points if it's nautical.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Could you list all your rates again? Or a link to a website? I get so confused when I see prices listed on posts that are three years old!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> Could you list all your rates again? Or a link to a website? I get so confused when I see prices listed on posts that are three years old!


Thanks, I should clarify that in the next update.

My first post is current, I update it every week. My website www.dustinporta.com still lists my old rate of $2.50 per word, but anyone who books soon can still lock in the old rate. So 50k words would be $125.

I don't offer freebies like I used to, but I'm thinking about 30% off the first book for new clients...


----------



## OnlyTheGrotesqueKnow (Jun 10, 2018)

What genres do you take?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

OnlyTheGrotesqueKnow said:


> What genres do you take?


Oh gosh, lets see...

I have the most experience with epic fantasy.
I've also done urban fantasy, paranormal, science fiction, and litrpg.
I have less experience but still enjoy working with: erotica, romance and mystery.

I'd really like a good military fantasy or historical romance. Maybe an alternate history with fantasy elements.

Genres I don't do: space marines (because I don't know military jargon), modern thriller, spy and superhero (doesn't hold my interest), literary and nonfiction (because I don't mix work and pleasure), young adult and new adult (but I will read middle-grade).


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

Dustin brings it! He did a beta read for me, and his ideas and edits were outstanding. I would work with him again in a second.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Dustin is pretty well on top of my current series and I'm actually pretty excited to see what kind of ideas he has after reading through the final book in the Daughter of Havenglade series. We made tremendous progress with Blood Cauldron and the book reads really well. It's a book I'm very proud of. But book #4 Daughter of Dragons is definitely on the epic scale


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Sept is mostly full. Now booking October 2018.
3 Dev Beta Reads, 1 Full Edit

Trying something new this month. Opening one extra slot for a full dev edit.
Full Dev Edit:
$8 per 1,000 words. That's $400 for a fifty thousand word book. Timeline: ~2 weeks.
This includes heavy revision, focused line edits to fix pacing, extensive dev feedback to bring plot and character into alignment.
Unlike my Developmental Beta Reading service, full edit gets you more back and forth, more passes, more followup. I have the opportunity to implement changes instead of just making suggestions.



Herefortheride said:


> Dustin is pretty well on top of my current series and I'm actually pretty excited to see what kind of ideas he has after reading through the final book in the Daughter of Havenglade series. We made tremendous progress with Blood Cauldron and the book reads really well. It's a book I'm very proud of. But book #4 Daughter of Dragons is definitely on the epic scale


Thanks H.C. always a pleasure. And now that the series is getting long in the tooth, I get to work on some seriously layered plot stuff. Looking forward to the next one, I might even print out a copy of your world map and start making notations/timelines.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I had written a post where I talkd about what I do.

But I really don't like talking about myself so I'm taking it down. 

I don't do sales copy, so it was long and rambling. 

Read some of the testimonials on here if you're curious. I'll do a short sample chapter for serious inquiries.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Excellent plug for kboards author services on this week's new writers episode of Science Fiction and Fantasy Marketing Podcast. 

They had some nice things to say about Neo Stock as well. 

So thanks guys for the mention. You're right it used to be a lot harder to find this kind of work, now a whole industry has sprung up around indie authors. 

Other podcasts come and go, but SFFMP is my rock.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I've been sending a lot of people to youtube to watch Brandon Sanderson's free courses. It's not like any of the craft talk you will hear in the self publishing space. But it doesn't resemble a traditional writing workshop either. Want to know how to write a story? How stories work? Sanderson will tell you. It's not a formula, more like an entirely new language that makes a lot of these storytelling intangibles, tangible. Go take a masterclass for free.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

*Dear Author Clients*: I'm looking for permission to use some testimonials for my website. I'll be emailing folks individually, but if you are reading this, save me the trouble and let me know. If you haven't written one but were thinking about it... now is a good time.

...

*Other News
*This year is looking good. 
I've got a fairly tight schedule up until the end of October.
(I set aside a little wiggle room for regulars.)

I've been doing this nearly full time for a year and a half now.
I'm personally invested in at least six awesome series.
I've helped to outline, to world-build, to develop new characters and complete story arcs.

I'd say I'm working at 90% capacity right now without taking time off from my day job. 
Which means I don't really have time for freebies like I used to. 
Which is a bummer because half of my current clients signed up after getting a free edit. The upside is I can be more patient now. I've still got an opening for a FULL edit in Nov, but it is quickly being filled up with developmental beta reads. Those are by far the most popular thing I do.

Hope everyone had a good august! Don't forget to stand up and stretch.
http://www.dustinporta.com/editing.html

*A few testimonials:*



Rex Jameson said:


> Dustin did a great job beta reading my latest novel. I'm still addressing some of the suggestions, which were substantive and useful, and he was exceedingly responsive.





archaeoroutes said:


> Just finished my first pass through the feedback I got from Dustin on my new sci-fi detective novel. I've carried out the 'easy fixes' suggested in the comments he added to my manuscript.
> Now I've got the big things to do - character enhancements, plot tweaks, etc. Most of these were detailed in the separate editorial letter he also produced.
> 
> The feedback was a perfect mix of being straight about problems and highlighting good bits. Definitely planning on using again!





ScottC said:


> Dustin brings it! He did a beta read for me, and his ideas and edits were outstanding. I would work with him again in a second.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Blerg et al. said:


> Make that TWO november edits that had to be pushed back to 2019.
> 
> Anyone want to book for next month or december?
> 
> I'm considering another price increase, so if you've been meaning to try out my services. Inquire now and I'll lock in the current rate.


I'm pushing for Late January for Daughter of Dragons to be ready for betas. But I'll likely have to dig deeper into the pocketbook and get you to really dig deep as well as I'm needing some in-depth beta-reading on this the final installment = )


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll set that date aside. 
And if you think it needs special attention, what we could do is have you send it back for a second pass. 
I did that one before and it was very productive.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Took a break from the editing to go to Necronomicon science fiction and horror conference in Tampa. 

Anyone who hasn't been to a conference, I highly recommend them. The panels e are fun, though you can learn just as much watching youtube for a weekend. More important is the perspective you get. 

It's amazing how many people have never considered self publishing. I would say nine out of ten writers I talk to at conferences are going the traditional route. People say we're not in the kindle gold rush days anymore, but I still think indie publishing is in its early stages. And I for one am glad to get my foot in the door before the rest of these authors start to self-publish. 

None of this really relates to my editing thread except to serve as a reminder that we should all be constantly improving our work and refining our process.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

November is looking pretty full again. May have one small slot left. December is fairly open. 
Something tells me all those folks who pushed their dates back in October are going to actually finish around January, so grab a slot while they're open. It's going to be a busy year.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

November is full but December still has openings for Developmental Beta Reading.

I might start offering basic beta reads again. 

i.e. A few notes per chapter, and a short summary of feedback. Not as intensive or expensive as my Developmental Beta and turnaround time of a couple days instead of a week.

I'm thinking $50 for a 5,000 word book. Will float the idea here and if people like it I'll add it to my website.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Got a little room in December.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Still quite busy, but I'd like to use my weekly "bump" to remind anyone who wants to get on the schedule for 2019, now's the time.

I'll be raising my new client prices about 15% in the new year, so lock in the current rate and book now.

Edit: Oops! Sorry moderators. You can tell I'm way too busy because I forgot I bumped this thread four days ago. Won't happen again.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Is it Christmas already? Wow. Thanks, everyone for a fantastic year.   

I've worked on more than thirty of your books this year: long and short, series and standalone, first draft and final, fantasy, mystery, science fiction, romance, "active" romance(some might say too active). It's always a challenge and certainly a pleasure. Even when I'm pulling my hair out and cursing your name, I'm loving every bit of it. I like to think that I make a difference and I take great pride in having had some small part in the worlds you create.

Honestly can't imagine how next year could top this one, but I'm eager to find out.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

More of the same.
February is looking pretty full now.

March is still wide open.
If I go full time I'll have a few more slots opening up around then.

(My own books are doing pretty well this week, off of a fussylibrarian promo. But I don't advertise or publish very frequently, so any attention is good by my standards.)

It was a good week for podcasts, with everyone doing their 2019 predictions. I'm really enjoying this sfifi fantasy marketing podcast episode that I'm listening to today. And the sell more books show had a fun one too. Guess now I'll have to check out what Johanna Penn is up to this year and the SPP guys.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Keeping my head down and working hard this month.
Open to all genres but: Still hoping for another Space Opera series to balance out the large amount of fantasy I've been reading lately.
Remember, you can book me for later books in a series and I'll read the early books for free so I'm all caught up when I start my edit/beta.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy to see there are still some great craft and marketing discussions happening on here.

Wish I had time to chime in on some of those editing threads, but too much work to do and I need every second. I'm still committed to going full time this spring. When and how I haven't quite decided but there will be a big announcement for sure.


Reach out if you have any questions about my service. I'm always happy to chat about your books.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

There was a thread called 'how much do you spend on editors' and I chimed in with a very long-winded account of what goes into an edit and my journey to becoming an editor. Reposting it here for posterity. Might work some of it into my bio later.



Blerg et al. said:


> You wanted an indie editor's perspective, here's mine. In full.
> 
> Excuse my typos, I'm posting from my phone and I've gotta hurry back to work today. Here's my take:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

*Big Announcement Today!*

I am officially quitting the day job!

I'm already editing full time, but by the end of February I will be only editing.
That means new slots are going to open up soon, maybe even new kind of services.
(Currently still booked up until April but I'll keep you posted if new slots appear on the calendar.)

Thank you all for making this possible. I look forward to working with you long into the future.

If you want to read about what let up to this and how I got into editing, read the post just above this one.


----------



## josephdaniel (Jan 30, 2019)

Woot. Congrats. Very reasonable pricing too.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Joseph!

It's pretty exciting! Looks like you're off to a fantastic start yourself.

---

Thanks everyone for the support!

Looks like I should have a few more openings in april now that I'm full time. Any takers?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Next week is the big transition.

March is officially full, even with the additional slots opening up.
April is looking pretty crowded.
May is still wide open.




This April 13th I'll be speaking at a small, one day writing conference in the middle keys.
I think there's still room on the self-publishing panel if anyone is going to be in the area.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Okay, this is it!

I left the day job. I've been editing more or less full time for a year or two, so it's overdue. 

I'm already scheduling edits for april and may. As long as I can plan a few months ahead I'm happy.
If you're interested in a Developmental Beta Read, now's the time to book it.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Staying busy.

Looks like March and April are full.

Still hoping for one more Science Fiction/Space Opera series to round out my client base. 

Still offering a special for series writers. Book me to edit your newest book and I'll read first two books in your series for free. (Longer series we might have to talk about a small reading fee.)


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Spring is totally full. Thanks everyone for your patronage and support. 
Lots of friend and clients are releasing new books right now. It's exciting to see those rankings! Do keep sharing your results with me.

Looking forward to summer!


----------



## jckang (Jul 10, 2016)

I might be interested in the future... marking so that I get updates and remember who you are!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

jckang said:


> I might be interested in the future... marking so that I get updates and remember who you are!


Thanks JC,

My calendar fills up about three months out, but I don't have a penalty for cancellations, so feel free to msg me and book ahead if you are interested.

Dustin


----------



## horsewisevt (Apr 2, 2011)

Blerg et al. said:


> Thanks JC,
> 
> My calendar fills up about three months out, but I don't have a penalty for cancellations, so feel free to msg me and book ahead if you are interested.
> 
> Dustin


Dustin has been doing my development-editing (I do also use a line editor, for fresh eyes, although I think I need a new one)... and I can't say enough good things about working with him-- in case you needed an endorsement. We are in ongoing communication and he is always available to offer input as I am going through revisions, and even afterwards. it's like his client-books are children and he wants to see them succeed... so it isn't like "here's your edits. go away or pay me a lot more"


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

horsewisevt said:


> Dustin has been doing my development-editing (I do also use a line editor, for fresh eyes, although I think I need a new one)... and I can't say enough good things about working with him-- in case you needed an endorsement. We are in ongoing communication and he is always available to offer input as I am going through revisions, and even afterwards. it's like his client-books are children and he wants to see them succeed... so it isn't like "here's your edits. go away or pay me a lot more"


Sometimes they are bratty children who run around screaming and won't eat their vegetables. It's like running a day care.

Herding cats would also be an apt comparison. 
Or goats, since you're more of a goat person.


----------



## Vale (Jul 19, 2017)

Congratulations on going full time =]

As always, if anyone wants to talk to one of Dustin's clients, feel free to reach out to me. I just got back the developmental beta on Starling and it was good. Now I've got some editing to do!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Vale said:


> Congratulations on going full time =]
> 
> As always, if anyone wants to talk to one of Dustin's clients, feel free to reach out to me. I just got back the developmental beta on Starling and it was good. Now I've got some editing to do!


Thanks Vale. Congrats on your new release btw. Got my copy!


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Early morning editing today.

I've got a presentation at a local writing group to prepare for. Not a lot of indie representation there, so it'll be sort of a self publishing 101 talk.


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Blerg et al. said:


> June and July are officially closed.
> 
> Now booking August and September.


Dustin just gave the final book in my current fantasy series the kick in the butt it needed to really blend together and finish in style. If anyone has doubts I suggest giving him a try.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Herefortheride said:


> Dustin just gave the final book in my current fantasy series the kick in the butt it needed to really blend together and finish in style. If anyone has doubts I suggest giving him a try.


Thanks for the shoutout. Always a pleasure. I'm excited to see what you write next.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Getting busy here!
I'm excited to see multiple series that I began working on years ago come to their conclusions. Congratulations are due. To you.

Thanks to everyone on kboards for such glowing feedback and for tolerating these vendor threads. It is a pleasure to work with you all.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Ooookay. Ten day roadtrip is over. Back to regular work for me.

Still have some openings in November. 

Now—I get married in December. Which means I won't have much room for edits that month. So those of you finishing books at the end of the year, shoot for Nov or Jan.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Wow, things filled up fast.
I'm taking some time off TO GET MARRIED!?! in December. That means 2019 is officially full. Now booking 2020. 

I know! It's crazy.
If you're one of my regulars who is wrapping a project this year. I know. I've got you penciled in.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I've had a lot of people ask what genres I work in Here's a more up to date list.

Primary: Epic Fantasy, High Fantasy, Fantasy Romance, Science Fiction, Space Opera

Secondary: Urban Fantasy, Mystery, Romance, Thriller, Space Marines, Cyberpunk, Litrpg

No: YA, NA, Lit Fic, Contemporary, Biograpy, Superhero, Family Drama


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

2020 is getting closer and I've still got room for some projects in January. February is wide open. 
I know that's a long ways off but, you 4-book-a-year folks certainly know how to plan ahead. You keep me booked up.


I've been getting more space opera than usual, and I'm really enjoying it. Anyone else want to throw some space fleet at me?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Still two slots open in January. 
December is still closed due to wedding stuff.
If last year is any indication, Feb will remain open until the last minute then it will fill up right away and there will be a mad dash to hit spring deadlines.


----------



## FelixRSavage (Nov 30, 2019)

Dustin rocked the developmental beta read of my latest book. His deep insights into character and theme led to changes that make the book far better. No matter how good one's book is, it can probably be improved, and Dustin has X-ray vision for issues that really make a difference to the reader experience. 

The other thing is that no other editor, as far as I know, offers a "developmental beta read." It's perfect for writers who may have published so many books that they don't need a full developmental edit anymore, but still need a second pair of intelligent eyes on their book. Unique and excellent service. On the other hand I'm tempted to spring for the full dev edit next time, just to see how much better it can get ...


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

FelixRSavage said:


> Dustin rocked the developmental beta read of my latest book. His deep insights into character and theme led to changes that make the book far better. No matter how good one's book is, it can probably be improved, and Dustin has X-ray vision for issues that really make a difference to the reader experience.
> 
> The other thing is that no other editor, as far as I know, offers a "developmental beta read." It's perfect for writers who may have published so many books that they don't need a full developmental edit anymore, but still need a second pair of intelligent eyes on their book. Unique and excellent service. On the other hand I'm tempted to spring for the full dev edit next time, just to see how much better it can get ...


Thanks Felix! Always a fun read. Things got literary this time around. Yeah, it would be cool to see what a full edit would look like. But the drafts you give me are so complete, and tidy, they are the perfect candidates for the Developmental Beta.

Though prospective clients should know, Developmental Beta works well for shaping up rough drafts too. A second set of eyes can help at most any stage. Like a multi-tool, I change it up depending what's needed.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Every month I get emails asking about rates, about my editing style, what kind of books I work on, etc... They don't always result in a job. There are plenty of reasons that it might not work out. Maybe styles are too different, genre isn't familiar, any number of things. But I'm happy to put the time into answering because that's the best way to tell if an editor is a good fit.

So feel free to reach out to me even if your not sure that you want to hire me. It can't hurt to inquire.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry if I'm slow to respond to emails and kb messages this week. Came down with a bit of a cold and I'm only running at like 30% right now. Should be full steam by wed/thurs though.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

January is getting a bit full, February is looking busy. 
It's always good to know where my work is coming from ahead of time. But oh so tricky to manage, when it all depends on everyone hitting their deadlines on time.
So plan ahead if you can. Book early and often.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Got a new testimonial from one of my fantasy/historical romance clients.



> "I've used Dustin's service a number of times now, and there's a reason I keep going back. Dustin has a good sense of story and is able to point out aspects that aren't working. The principles of good storytelling apply to any genre, and I've found Dustin brings a fresh perspective to romance (and a male one at that). He always meets deadlines and is happy to answer any follow up questions. I appreciate that each new project is treated with the same level of care. I would happily recommend Dustin to other writers."


One slot left in mid February. Any takers?


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking for a new science fiction series to edit. I've been reading a lot of fantasy lately and I'd love a big, epic space opera to help balance the scales.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking for one more series author to add to my already busy schedule. I have availability in April.

Calendar is getting full so I'm being picky. I'd like for it to be brain-bendingly complex. Deep characters, rich mysteries, heavy thematic and poetic language. It doesn't HAVE to be commercial, so long as I have fun with it.  I'm hoping for a little Space Opera or Romance to balance out the Fantasy that I've been getting lately.

I've been reading the graphic novel Saga. I'd like to find something weird like that to keep me on my toes.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Still have openings in April and May. I did get some more science fiction in my diet, so I'm open to any genre right now. Anything you want to throw at me. Wouldn't mind some contemporary stuff.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

Nate Hoffelder was kind enough to let some of us service providers post on his page, to pitch our services and share how our businesses are doing right now. I liked how my post came out so I'm sharing it here. If you're not familiar with Nate, he runs The Digital Reader and offers website services for authors at https://the-digital-reader.com/

Hi everyone! And thanks, Nate!

I'm a Developmental Editor. I do quick, affordable edits that help indie authors write faster. "We don't throw words away. We make them work."

Developmental Beta is my single-pass developmental edit. It takes ~10 days and costs $0.006 per word. You get a 5-10 page writeup dealing with plot and character plus sidebar comments to fix pacing and plot holes. I fix typos and do minor line edits when I see them.

I'm doing okay right now. But I know developmental editing will be the first thing to go when budgets get tight. Fortunately, some of my authors are full-timers so until they see a dip in sales they still have money for editing. Those who have a day jobs are managing to work form home. I've got about ten dedicated authors who keep me busy year round so losing any one would be a big hit.

I have room for a new client or two this summer. I mostly work on long series. I prefer Fantasy, Romance, and Science Fiction. My kboards listing is the best place to check me out. It has testimonials and goes into more detail about the process. https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,219555.0.html


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

I hope everyone is staying safe. 
I have had a few slots come open at the end of April. I'm not advertising them widely just yet, as I'm pretty sure they'll fill on their own by then. But if you're looking, now's the time to book.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

This doesn't happen often but I've got two slots in the second half of April. If you are in need of last-minute developmental work, I'm available.


----------



## Blerg et al. (Mar 27, 2015)

April is now full. So is May. I have opening int he beginning of June, but I expect it to fill up quickly this time of year.

Side note! I have been asked to write a little nonfiction book about how to edit your own work. If all goes to plan it will go out to a pretty big audience. I've got this...but, if you have any awesome tips on how you catch your own mistakes or how to work with beta readers, or even common errors that you always look for, lets talk. I'm all for quoting a few authors if it makes for a better book.


----------

